# Any one else an ebay addict



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

I use to spend a fair bit of time on ebay back in Australia, if I wanted something. I also used a couple of great on line shopping site. But I don't think anyone likes to embrace the postal system here. Is there anything similar here. Any suggestions


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

macca_24 said:


> I use to spend a fair bit of time on ebay back in Australia, if I wanted something. I also used a couple of great on line shopping site. But I don't think anyone likes to embrace the postal system here. Is there anything similar here. Any suggestions




Sorry - post says edited by me...I hit the wrong button..

Anyway- Yes - I too was an ebayer in Oz. I still buy, but have it sent to family instead of here.

There is something similar here.

Souq.com : Auctions and Marketplace - internet shopping souk


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Sorry - post says edited by me...I hit the wrong button..
> 
> Anyway- Yes - I too was an ebayer in Oz. I still buy, but have it sent to family instead of here.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. I too have still been buying a couple of things from my on line shops and having it sent to family back home, but I have to wait till I visit home to get it and that's if someone doesn't take a fancy to it and keep for themselves before I can claim it. Have you tried that site what do you think of it


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No, I havent used it. A girlfriend swears by it...guess Im just an ebayer through and through !

Just having a browse through ebay now...when I should be doing other things.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

That's funny I was just checking that site out, not much on it. I really miss my on line shops as well


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Me too !

I love on line shopping, and have a found a huge gap in the market here with good online shopping.

I still shop on line for family/friends etc in Oz and just have stuff delivered straight to them, but miss just shipping stuff to ME !

Anything I buy from Oz, I have delivered to my sisters house, then usually get her to wait until there is a big bundle, then send it over (post..or courier depending on what it is)

We had a friend here recently, so I had stuff sent to him and he bought it over with him.

Don't think the next visitors are here until Jan....so I will make sure they pack lightly for themselves...to allow room for the copious amounts of "stuff" I will need bought over...lol


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Gee they are good mates if they will do that for you. I told my husband that he has to come home bagless after our christmas visit as he's christmas present arrived after the removalists had been and he has to make room for it, just what he always wanted, besides a webber Bbq ,which we are in the market for again because we had to leave his last years Christmas present, (care of ebay), at home and this years is a massage table, all he needs now is his own massuer as he can't massage himself


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No - see WE are the good friends letting stay here for weeks at a time for nothing 

We left our webber behind...actually a friend is "minding" it and the BBQ ( cant see us getting either back though !)


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I guessed you were. Anyway it's a bigger asked to give up space in your 1 and only bag on your way back home, when there is so many goodies to take home for themselves. Free accomodation warrants the value of any favour they can do for you.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm an 800 ish feedback member on ebay, been using it for years. But since moving to Spain we haven't used it as much as the postal system is a bit iffy sometimes. It gets to a difficult position when someone says they sent you something and you haven't received it.

So if we do buy we get it sent to our daughters place in the UK and either she brings it over or we collect when we are there


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

A sad thing to face but it seems like the only way. I did ask my online shops but they said they didn't want to risk the uncertain postage


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Your not a facebooking fan too are you? I recognise that picture from facebook


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've never got into the ebay culture, don't know why, I guess I enjoy the social interaction of shopping malls!

Love Facebook, it helps me keep in touch with friends and family.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes I love facebook too for that same reason. I love retail therapy too but online shopping is really good too, ended up the delivery man got very use to dropping off parcels at my place, it's just like a birthday (not that I want any extra of those), opening the parcels


----------

